# Happy New Year



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Naughty Charlie girl miss you so much and Daisy really miss's you as well.

Charlie left and Daisy on the right 


Wishing you a very new year at the bridge
Love
Maggie
xxx


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy New Year Charlie and Daisy. I hope you are having fun with Oakley. We hope he is happy with all of his Bridge friends - we miss him so much we cannot even express it. Love you all! Carol


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

There's too many goldens that aren't here with us on this New Year's eve. Happy New Year to Maggie, Oakley, my beloved Max and all of those that went on ahead of us to the bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> There's too many goldens that aren't here with us on this New Year's eve. Happy New Year to Maggie, Oakley, my beloved Max and all of those that went on ahead of us to the bridge.


You are right there to many goldens and dogs at the bridge :uhoh:

We had a late night or should i say early morning poor Daisy and Blarney did not want to get up this morning 

Blarney sleeps on our bed with us but he was so tied he went in his bed this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear*

Happy New Year, dear sweet Smooch and Snobear-Mom and Dad love you!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That is such a sweet photo of naughty Charlie and her pal Daisy. Happy New Year to all the Bridge pack of angel pups, and I know everyone is well fed by the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, my Cody boy.


----------

